

Ask HN: Should I go with Chromium or Google Chrome? - ph0rque

Much to my chagrin, I just found out that I have both Chromium and Google Chrome installed on my Ubuntu laptop; furthermore, they're different. Does anyone have any advice about which one is better to stick with, and why? Which one will be better kept up-to-date, which has (and will have) better features, etc?
======
tdedecko
I'm currently using Chromium on Ubuntu. I find the dev builds to be buggy. It
is not very stable and it has some really annoying display bugs.

I haven't tried Chrome yet, but if you are looking for stability I would trust
it over Chromium.

------
melling
Chromium will give you the latest builds. You will also need to use it if you
want to use plugins on Linux or Mac.

